# Near the M1



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi all

Currently sat in the car on the way down to wembley, london from Leeds. I was wondering if anyone knows of any decent coffee shops that are not gonna be too much of a detour. We've just passed Nottingham.

I know it's a long shot, but I'm desperate and would really much rather a small detour than drink anything from Costa at a services


----------

